# USB error



## hurricane_sh (Aug 10, 2011)

Got lots of errors (actually every second) on a new server, it seems related to USB which I will never use. How can I safely disable USB and the errors?


```
Aug  9 23:49:19 mail kernel: ugen1.3: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Aug  9 23:49:19 mail kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Aug  9 23:49:20 mail kernel: usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Aug  9 23:49:20 mail kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Aug  9 23:49:20 mail kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
Aug  9 23:49:20 mail kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
```


```
# ps auwx | grep usb
root       14  0.0  0.0     0   128  ??  DL   11:12PM   0:05.63 [usb]
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2011)

Just go in the BIOS and turn it off there. Most machines will allow this. There may also be some USB related settings in the BIOS that may be the cause. Wouldn't hurt to check


----------



## hurricane_sh (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, unfortunately I can only access the server via ssh, is it possible to disable it in FreeBSD? Or I have to use the support.


----------



## hurricane_sh (Aug 10, 2011)

Support replied that it could be USB port problem on the mother board, he wanted to perform a chassis swap on this server to rule out the possibility of an issue with the motherboard. I suggested him to look into BIOS.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like proper support :e

It's also possible to disable USB in FreeBSD. The easiest way to do that would be to compile a custom kernel without USB support.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2011)

hurricane_sh said:
			
		

> The error disappeared.


Ah, swapping out the mainboard fixed it?



> I still see the usb process and couldn't figure out how to avoid loading it, can it be disabled completely? I checked some other servers that use generic kernels, they don't have this process running...confused.


That's because it's not really a process, not in the traditional sense anyway. It's a kernel function which is why you can't find a daemon to disable.

Besides building a kernel without "*device usb*" you could try adding this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
hint.usb.0.disabled=1
```


----------



## hurricane_sh (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not sure how it's fixed. The error stopped before they shut down the server and swapped the motherboard, but they proceeded anyway. The support concluded that the motherboard was faulty.

I was wrong about the usb process on other servers, they also have it. Sorry that I didn't see your last reply and removed my last post.

Thank you very much for help!!


----------

